# what to wear/buy



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I suck at fashion - not just what's cool and trendy, but just sending out vibes that I'm not some loser.

I tend to stick with really safe clothes, plain dark colored t shirts, collared shirts, jeans, leather shoes. All the time.

i see the stuff other guys wear: hats, stylish skateboard shoes, MMA printed tees (tapout, UFC etc) shades and they all seem to pull it off so confidently.

I'm not saying I want to take someone else's style, i just don't feel like I'm usually dressed the same as others, it kinda makes me feel out of the loop and a bit of an outsider. Maybe part of it is finding my own style, but it seems like I feel self-conscious about my fashion and when I try to step outside of my fashion comfort zone I think I just look like a bigger dork. I can't even pull of a basic ball cap without looking like a total weirdo.

Obviously other guys must put in SOME kind of thought to what you wear, so what is it? And yes part of this is motivated by wanting to increase my sex rank. And you will probably all tell me I'm overthinking it and just wear what's comfy, but when it comes time to buy something I'm so indecisive (nearly everything I own was actually a spontaneuous purchase).


----------



## WhoIsIt (Dec 28, 2010)

My wife says I have a good fashion sense. No idea why...maybe it's from my mom. Maybe I'm suppressing something else... 

Anyway, I'd recommend just looking at ads for a clothing store (Old Navy, Gap, Macy's, etc.) and see what they have. If you see something you like, try that.

If you're just talking casual wear, you can't go wrong with a nice t-shirt and jeans. 

How old are you?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Spend more money on good stuff, but learn to mix and match, so you need fewer items.

Start at real "Men's" stores. Places like Men's Warehouse, Jos A Bank, Brooks Brothers, etc. They have consultants that can get you properly sized (very important) and outfitted with the essentials. 

Buy the basics there. Then try places like Banana Republic for additional mix and match pieces.

Learn how color works. The world is full of Grey pigeons that people never see, but everyone notices the red cardinal. Color should compliment your natural looks (skin tone, hair color, etc.) Color should stand out, not overpower.

Learn to throw crap away, or donate it. Get rid of the old, sloppy, stained, "relaxed" junk that are your comfort zone clothes. You will see your bright colored shirt hanging beside your olive green tee shirt and choose "easy" too many times. 

Have an organized closet. If it doesn't fit, get rid of it. If its worn out, get rid of it. If you don't wear it, get rid of it. Get rid of all the clutter, it will set you free.

Buy nice jeans that are meant to be worn out casual. 
Buy a couple of cheap pairs to work on the car or mow the lawn
Never let one type be used in place of the other.

Never buy "relaxed" fit anything. Buy the real size that fits. If it is a blow to your ego, change your body, not your wardrobe.

Always dress one step up from what the occasion calls for.

Dress your age. That is especially important for older men. Nothing looks more ridiculous than a 50 year old trying to pull off the hipster look. 

Fold tee shirts, hang everything else.
Good shoes, always.
If you wear cologne, buy the good stuff.

Always have 2-3 white dress shirts unopened in the closet.

Spend real money on suits. Get them tailored to fit exactly. Then go to lots of weddings. (It's like shooting fish in a barrel)

Learn to shop alone. Make a day of hitting stores. Go to enough places that you will buy something that you really like, rather than something that fits and is easy. Dress nice to shop nice.

Whatever you wear, whenever you wear it, dress like you meant it. Stop and pick what you want to wear, lay it out ahead of time. Don't just grab and throw something on. Mean it, think it through, mirror check it. That's where "pulling it off" comes from.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> I suck at fashion - not just what's cool and trendy, but just sending out vibes that I'm not some loser.
> 
> I tend to stick with really safe clothes, plain dark colored t shirts, collared shirts, jeans, leather shoes. All the time.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fashionista...but I know what I like and I like what my husband wears. His style has altered over the years somewhat but he mostly wears button up shirts, jeans and leather shoes if we're out somewhere nice or skater style shoes for casual. 

When he started wearing more button-up shirts, he initially gravitated towards bowling shirts/rockabilly style. They looked great. In more recent years he's favoring the likes of Ben Sherman. He wears 'European' cut shirts, these are more tailored. I love the shirts he chooses. In saying that, I have seen him have self-conscious moments trying on some shirts when they haven't been flattering, but it's simply the material, or maybe the color, or maybe just needing a different size. We all have those moments when trying on clothes. So don't get too discouraged if that happens. Just move on to another shirt, and/or decide if you want to make changes to have certain styles suit you.

A shirt with rolled sleeves, good fitting pair of jeans....hell yes. I love that look. And he has a couple of jackets that are a really flattering cut. This might sound weird but he seems taller and his shoulders broader when he wears them. I find it very attractive. I'll add that if we shop together, he doesn't always go with what I choose. He knows what he likes and he sticks with that but has a way of varying his look just slightly. It might simply be in the colors he's choosing.

Are you thinking of experimenting out of your comfort zone because you want to, or because you think you should for some reason outside yourself? ...because I personally love to see a man in a shirt, worn in a casual way (un-tucked, maybe rolled sleeves) and a nice pair of fitting jeans. 

My guy has tried with different hats before and asked my opinion. He can rock a skullcap and baseball hat, but the other styles he tried just didn't work for him. He only wears t-shirts if we're lazing about at home. That's what his style is like. 

Dress for yourself, because there's going to be all sorts of women who have preferences of styles... You have a flare for photography, you wear a button-up shirt well, roll with it. I think all you need is a dose of self-belief.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Are you a woman? :rofl:


Sounds like a real man to me!


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe if some of the things that other people are posting seems to like too much at once you can start small. If you like t shirts, instead of just getting a plain dark one, get one in an actual color (even nike, reebok, etc.) with a logo on it. Get a hat that you really like and pair of skate shoes or sneakers or what you like. (get the jeans like others said) Wear these things around your house for a while first, then wear them out to somewhere unimportant (going to get a quick bite to eat or something). The more you start to get used to it, the more you may like it or want to get different things. I used to be a pretty casual dresser too and every time I had to "dress up" to go anywhere I felt like the biggest idiot... Then I started doing this and getting more and more used to it. Now it's out with the old, in with the new and I feel better going out now.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Are you a woman? :rofl:


To catch Tiger, you must think like the Tiger.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the whole untucked button-down, rolled up sleeve with jeans and leathers nailed down - that is my comfort zone, and works for my job plus I can get away with it in most other occassions.

The problem is after work, or weekends, or for night on town or for formal wear. I seem to always be stuck wearing my normal "work-casual" look, I feel like I'm always out of place. People all seem to be wearing certains brands/styles/accessories and I have no clue how they all seem to be on the same page, its the "dressing for the occassion" that I am really uncomfortable with. It's when I throw on a t-shirt and shorts that I feel misplaced for some reason, everyone else seems so comfortable and cool and I know I look like a dork. Or if I go out to a club with friends everyone else seems to be so much more dressed up.

I guess I just need to pay attention more and not be so intimidated by shopping as much. I think maybe its cause I'm a little cheap when it comes to my clothes and I don't like to shop at the mall, most of my clothes come from Walmart or Superstore.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Muscles and a smile and a solid 8 hours of sleep.
Short of that, don't wear sandals with socks or vice versa.
Go with what you feel comfortable wearing the rest will follow.
One idea is to go to a store and just take stuff off the rack that catches your eye. Try it all on. You might find one item out of twenty that's worth bringing home. If something is in your wardrobe and you don't wear it or you wear it out of obligation, get rid of it.
It helps to have a lifestyle, as form often follows function.
I have stuff to wear to dancing and also to the theater and to art galleries/showings/plays as well as classroom as well as a gym or a hike or camping. I don't buy clothes that don't fit in my life, so achieving a certain look is not the goal, dressing for the specific occasion is. 
Get a good hairstyle and grooming routine down, and you're good to go.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Lon said:


> I got the whole untucked button-down, rolled up sleeve with jeans and leathers nailed down - that is my comfort zone, and works for my job plus I can get away with it in most other occassions.
> 
> The problem is after work, or weekends, or for night on town or for formal wear. I seem to always be stuck wearing my normal "work-casual" look, I feel like I'm always out of place. People all seem to be wearing certains brands/styles/accessories and I have no clue how they all seem to be on the same page, its the "dressing for the occassion" that I am really uncomfortable with. It's when I throw on a t-shirt and shorts that I feel misplaced for some reason, everyone else seems so comfortable and cool and I know I look like a dork. Or if I go out to a club with friends everyone else seems to be so much more dressed up.
> 
> I guess I just need to pay attention more and not be so intimidated by shopping as much. I think maybe its cause I'm a little cheap when it comes to my clothes and I don't like to shop at the mall, most of my clothes come from Walmart or Superstore.


embrace your dorkyness and buy some striped shirts and wear your shorts up to your t*ts with a belt thats to big and ofcourse some black socks with sandles. throw in some thick frame black glasses and your good to go.:smthumbup: alittle tape holding the glasses together in the middle for the complete dork look!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I already got the hairstyle (clipped using #1 guard), got the thick black framed glasses (though they could be thicker and blacker) haven't done socks with sandals for a long time (was a high school thing - thick woolies with Reefs) As for glasses repair, that was more of an elementary school thing too (except brass frames with black electrical tape - and toothpicks underneath for reinforcement - I now think my dad was actually playing a joke on me). Just have to work on the 8 hours sleep thing and the muscles, smile never really shows on the outside.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If you really want to change your look, I strongly advocate taking a woman with you (platonic friend, sis, sis-in-law)...someone who knows you and your current look well, and who can piece-by-piece the try-on's for you and tell you what works and what doesn't. Do NOT rely on the salespeople for advice.


Uh I got no one like that, its why I'm relying on you. I suppose I can post pics, except I don't think I have any of me in normal garb.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Lon said:


> Well I already got the hairstyle (clipped using #1 guard), got the thick black framed glasses (though they could be thicker and blacker) haven't done socks with sandals for a long time (was a high school thing - thick woolies with Reefs) As for glasses repair, that was more of an elementary school thing too (except brass frames with black electrical tape - and toothpicks underneath for reinforcement - I now think my dad was actually playing a joke on me). Just have to work on the 8 hours sleep thing and the muscles, smile never really shows on the outside.


8 hours of sleep really goes a long way.
You could try some brain damage to help with the smile.
I'm always laughing at myself when I get confused about stuff unexpectedly.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> You could try some brain damage to help with the smile.


I'd be afraid only my frown would come out all the time, lol.

I also laugh at myself when I get confused all the time too (maybe I already have brain damage!)


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> I'm a little cheap when it comes to my clothes and I don't like to shop at the mall, most of my clothes come from Walmart or Superstore.


Okay you really need to venture out of your comfort zone on this. Look I'm frugal too but cheap just doesn't fit or look well. I used to be like you but I've since ventured out to yes the mall. I sign up for emails, coupons and other deals for my favorite stores. I can now get more fashionable clothes for what I used to get at the cheaper stores.

I got lucky as a friend taught me how to dress and what stores to go to. I'll never go back to walmart now. The difference is amazing from mall type stores vs wally world.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I LOVE Express! It's one of my favorite stores but not all mine carry mens clothes. Only one here does.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Never heard of express, don't think they have them here. I just find there is too much selection at stores and I don't know how to start, whereas at the big dept store a lot of the bad selections have been filtered out, so when I shop there it just feels safe, and I can almost always find something that looks good on me there... just if there is a certain occasion I want to dress for, they usually don't sell what I need.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> Never heard of express, don't think they have them here. I just find there is too much selection at stores and I don't know how to start, whereas at the big dept store a lot of the bad selections have been filtered out, so when I shop there it just feels safe, and I can almost always find something that looks good on me there... just if there is a certain occasion I want to dress for, they usually don't sell what I need.


Excuses, excuses, excuses....

Safe isn't always the best way to go. Just sayin.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

If people on the street start pointing and laughing....

You need to turn up your strut and pimp attitude.

Dion Sanders pulls off bright purple suits with an ankle length mink coat.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If you truly want a *new* look, then you have to abandon what you've convinced yourself you are comfortable with and try new...new styles, new colors, ect.


I changed my style a few years ago and yes I will admit it's hard. I had to force my introverted, meek self to walk into stores I'd never stepped foot in before. I had to try on clothes I would have NEVER worn before. I felt like I was on an episode of what not to wear. All I wore was jeans and oversized tshirts. My husband was sick of it so I knew I had to change.

The payoff was totally worth it. I get looks now and I feel so much more confident. Shopping is still not my favorite thing to do but I'm better at it now.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses....
> 
> Safe isn't always the best way to go. Just sayin.


I know... and did it sound like I was making excuses? Cause I'm not, I didn't say I want safe, I started this thread in order to get some ideas... So even though I don't have an "express" boutique I am willing to look at their website and get some fashion ideas. I will try not to get overwhelmed and just focus on something I like and go looking for something that approximates locally to start attaining my own fashion style.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Lon said:


> I got the whole untucked button-down, rolled up sleeve with jeans and leathers nailed down - that is my comfort zone, and works for my job plus I can get away with it in most other occassions.
> 
> The problem is after work, or weekends, or for night on town or for formal wear. I seem to always be stuck wearing my normal "work-casual" look, I feel like I'm always out of place. People all seem to be wearing certains brands/styles/accessories and I have no clue how they all seem to be on the same page, its the "dressing for the occassion" that I am really uncomfortable with. It's when I throw on a t-shirt and shorts that I feel misplaced for some reason, everyone else seems so comfortable and cool and I know I look like a dork. Or if I go out to a club with friends everyone else seems to be so much more dressed up.
> 
> I guess I just need to pay attention more and not be so intimidated by shopping as much. I think maybe its cause I'm a little cheap when it comes to my clothes and I don't like to shop at the mall, most of my clothes come from Walmart or Superstore.



WALMART!!!! really!!!!!

at least sears...

get your ass to the mall.....

no mom (dad) jeans, dark wash straight leg

real shoes...no white "sneakers" laced up tight
(if you want to be cheap about shoes, DSW, not gym shoes, only casual/dress, and most major dept stores have a shoe clearance rack with a few pairs of mens shoes..you might luck out) 

dress your age, and respect the size you are now---very important

color is your friend...dont go crazy, one color item and a netural 
(black/olive/khaki/navy/gray) 
patterns are also considered a netural
(hounds tooth, pin stripe)
NO PLEATS---FLAT FRONT--i cant stress that enough

sports coat (netural)
velvet jacket
tuxedo jacket

if all else fails:

ask the hot chick who looks nice and is dressed well in the store if to looks right.

look in the mirror and decide if you would sleep with that person.

invest in a subcription to esquire mag.



above all else

NEVER SHOP AT WALMART OF CLOTHS TO WEAR IN PUBLIC, AS A GROWN MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i do understand, not everyone likes going to the mall, its a big scary place. try parking in the lot of one major dept store, and just going into that store, and giving your self a time...like 45 minutes to look and purchase.

if after 45 minutes, you cant decide, just leave. dont go into the mall dont go into another store, just come back in a week and try a different store.

dont look for shoes and pants and shirts and ties all in the same day...space it out. dont take the easy way out, and dont set your self up for failure.

just have one goal, to find a shirt OR pants OR shoes. give your self a chance.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeing as you're here in Canada,have you checked out Moores' Clothing For Men? I buy there alot myself and I find them tasteful,up to date and with great service.They're also relatively easy on the wallet!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

well, no I rarely shop at Walmart, because they have a really poor selection of men's clothes, more often its Zellers, Superstore, sometimes Sears or the Bay (but they both have just too much quantity of the same limited selections I can find, and when they get fresh stock in there can almost be too much variety I get overwhelmed, just like I do with the number of shops), clothing specific stores I seem to like are Bluenotes and, uh, that's the only one I can think of. The reason I said walmart is because most of you Americans probably have never heard of our dept stores.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

TBT said:


> Seeing as you're here in Canada,have you checked out Moores' Clothing For Men? I buy there alot myself and I find them tasteful,up to date and with great service.They're also relatively easy on the wallet!


Despite the repeated suggstions for more upscale clothing, that is not what I'm going for, it's not my current style and I really don't think I want it to be my new style, dress clothes and suit jackets are way too stuffy for what I think I want. I am willing to try though, to get out of my comfort zone and dress more nicely, but my big concern is dressing for the occasion and since almost all the occassions where I live call for super casual (where most people wear their good t-shirt and nice jeans to a wedding) In reality I feel like most of the time I am already dressed too nicely. I'm trying to figure out how to DRESS DOWN without being trashy.

eg, Misty's dad, what are you wearing at this very moment? It's saturday, most people are out in nice short sleeve collared shirts, shorts and sandals, how come I can't seem to find what everyone else is wearing on the rack? It's like everything I see on the rack is so much fancier than what real people around me are wearing, I ask my friends where they got it, they say "Walmart" or some clothing store (which I can never remember the name of) or else their W bought it for them.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> I know... and did it sound like I was making excuses? Cause I'm not, I didn't say I want safe, I started this thread in order to get some ideas... So even though I don't have an "express" boutique I am willing to look at their website and get some fashion ideas. I will try not to get overwhelmed and just focus on something I like and go looking for something that approximates locally to start attaining my own fashion style.


I'm just giving you a hard time. 

I remember when I did this and yes I got overwhelmed.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> eg, Misty's dad, what are you wearing at this very moment? It's saturday, most people are out in nice short sleeve collared shirts, shorts and sandals, how come I can't seem to find what everyone else is wearing on the rack? It's like everything I see on the rack is so much fancier than what real people around me are wearing, I ask my friends where they got it, they say "Walmart" or some clothing store (which I can never remember the name of) or else their W bought it for them.


Today my husband is wearing khaki shorts and a tshirt. If we go out it's a polo type shirt with jeans or khaki's. I get his stuff from JcPenney, Dillards, Old Navy, The Gap, or Macy's. He's just your average middle aged guy. He doesn't do fancy and I'm okay with that.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Lon said:


> dress clothes and suit jackets are way too stuffy for what I think I want.


Yeah,I hear you,but they also carry a wide range of casual and sportswear from sandals on up.Another place that carries some great stuff is Mark's Work Warehouse.Anyway,good luck and I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean orange floral pattern cargo shorts, black and gold dashiki, flip flops, backwards golf visor (in camo), gold/orange reflector oakley's, goatee are fashionable? Cause the guy I just saw at the vet's was rocking that.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Makes you wonder whether he's: a) color blind, b) insane


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

oh..i know zellers...DO NOT SHOP THERE FOR CLOTHES!!!!!!


dress pants (flat front)
a nice button up
a grown up watch
with grown up shoes

all equals, you might get a date..

and "safe" is always ugly.....

a jacket makes you look put together. you are a good lookin guy, dont sell your self short with ugly and bad clothes.

you can do this. its just clothes, they cant bite you, their made out of cotton.

macys, dillards, belk, do have really nice dress shirts and dress pants. dress pants are a lot different today than they were of yesteryear.

look for a neutral colors, maybe with a very subtle pattern, and a nice shirt, (you can pair just about any color with a neutral), go along way to make you appear appealing and approachable.

a time frame and 1 goal will help you come away with a better view on shopping for self.

try and go early esp on sundays, nobody goes to the mall at 10/11 am on a sunday. just go and look at pants. NOTHING ELSE---just pants....maybe even try on 1---just 1.

have standards for clothes, you know how you have that one shirt or that one great pair of jeans/pants that make you/your ass look great..???

you should feel that way about all your clothes!!!

so go out there look, for just pants, at just one major dept store, for 45 minutes, if you find a pair, great, if not, thats ok, just leave, dont go into any other store, just leave the mall and go do something else.

remember:
flat front
neutral color--[navy, khaki, gray, olive, black]

OR
jeans
dark wash
straight leg
levis fit the best


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Makes you wonder whether he's: a) color blind, b) insane


oh--god....

that sounded awful...hes both.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Lon said:


> Despite the repeated suggstions for more upscale clothing, that is not what I'm going for, it's not my current style and I really don't think I want it to be my new style, dress clothes and suit jackets are way too stuffy for what I think I want. I am willing to try though, to get out of my comfort zone and dress more nicely, but my big concern is dressing for the occasion and since almost all the occassions where I live call for super casual (where most people wear their good t-shirt and nice jeans to a wedding) In reality I feel like most of the time I am already dressed too nicely. I'm trying to figure out how to DRESS DOWN without being trashy.
> 
> eg, Misty's dad, what are you wearing at this very moment? It's saturday, most people are out in nice short sleeve collared shirts, shorts and sandals, how come I can't seem to find what everyone else is wearing on the rack? It's like everything I see on the rack is so much fancier than what real people around me are wearing, I ask my friends where they got it, they say "Walmart" or some clothing store (which I can never remember the name of) or else their W bought it for them.


If you like tshirts and jeans, stick with them, but get more interesting and stylish ones. Make sure they fit well. Be prepared to pay extra, especially for jeans.

My husband doesn't do jeans, but he has lots of cool, quirky tops and tshirts from places like this Threadless catalog of 10 guys 25 t-shirts. Unique, cool and funny tees. Browsing graphic. 

Forget the big department stores. They're boring. Try some smaller boutique places, they're less overwhelming. I'm in Australia, so I don't know what you have, but here Calibre and Saba are good places for men. 

Shoes are vital. Again, look online. My husband has bought several cool pairs of casual shoes from the Converse website. My favorites are these black and white kind of bowling shoes. sorry, I can't link without losing my reply for some reason.

Do you have a stylish male friend? Get him to go shopping with you. 

Vintage shirts can be good. Especially if you like short sleeved shirts, there are lots of 70s Hawaiian shirts around that are fun and different. And because they're vintage, no-one else will be wearing them and they tend to automatically look not too dressed up, as they're a bit older.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

"What's most personal is most common"....or something. Most of us have been there at some point Lon, feeling a little self-conscious. Whatever we wear has been new to us at some point. 

I like the suggestion of wearing something new around home for a little first to get comfortable with it. 

I was thinking about the latest pair of jeans my husband bought. He works a pair of jeans...but was looking for an even darker denim this time around and in a cut he liked. The store had a pair that were more hipster (not like the trend but as in they sit on his hips). This was new to him and he wasn't sure about it. I thought they looked great and ya can't tell they're on his hips anyway when he wears a shirt. He wasn't sure about them but gave them a try. He loves them now. I doubt he would have gotten them if I hadn't encouraged..... so there is something to be said for having someone with you. If you don't, then perhaps just consider if it's flattering to you and if then it's something you need to get used to. Take it home, try it out again, see how it feels.

As for feeling a dork or that people are thinking something negative about you - my dear mom used to say "What makes you so important that you think other people are noticing you?" lol. Gotta love that blunt speak she had with me. Of course people notice other people to an extent but she had a point. And really why give a frack (Battlestar Gallatica style) what someone else thinks of your outfit? As in, if you feel a dork. Do you feel self-conscious because you're not comfortable with it being outside your comfort zone, or because you're concerned how others will perceive you? 

To dress for an occasion, start out simple. You need something to wear to the beach? Head out for shorts/cargo's whatever you think would work and try a bunch of stuff on until you get one thing that suits that activity. 

In most cities there's a strip of local designers that are creating some unique things - even if it's a t-shirt. Vintage stores are good too. My husband hits those for summer shirts. He doesn't wear short sleeve button shirts, he just doesn't like them, so he'll find some 'vintage' light-weight long sleeve that he can roll up instead.

Just give yourself time to adjust and try out different things.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> eg, Misty's dad, what are you wearing at this very moment? It's saturday, most people are out in nice short sleeve collared shirts, shorts and sandals, how come I can't seem to find what everyone else is wearing on the rack? It's like everything I see on the rack is so much fancier than what real people around me are wearing, I ask my friends where they got it, they say "Walmart" or some clothing store (which I can never remember the name of) or else their W bought it for them.


2 outfits I wore today.

All morning and afternoon I was out on my motorcycle. So, Levi's 501 straight legs, a black tee shirt and motorcycle boots.

Then went out for some Mediterranean food with Mrs. Misty's Dad. So, Grey flat front Dockers, a red Eddie Bauer solid tee with an open blue and white striped button down, Cole Hauser shoes, and some Jockey Bikinis (because its whats underneath that counts:smthumbup. I also put on some Armani Attitude Cologne (lightly, cause it's hot as hell out)

The restaurant was casual and full of guys wearing the standard "uniform". Sandals, ratty tee shirts in an earth tone, tan cargo shorts, and a ball cap with their favorite truck or fishing lure company.


----------

